# Earl Rowe Provincial Park, Rates 7-10



## l2l

We just returned from a spur of the moment trip to Earl Rowe campground in Alliston, Ontario. 











Although it was a short trip compared to our usual 4-5 day trips it was nice because it was so close to home. 
Not to mention that we saved a bundle in fuel 

Anyways as far as Provincial Parks go this one is pretty clean but it's on the average side in my honest opinion. 
They have a HUGE pool for the kids which was nice but even with your ParkPass you have to pay $2.50 a Day to use it.

We let the kids play in the pool for a while then decided to go to one of the TWO beaches that they have!












A group shot of our gang hanging at the beach









The sites themselves are pretty good, nice and large relatively private but their Hydro posts are a LONG way between sites.
MAKE SURE you bring an extension cord with you cause trust me you WILL need it! 
I was very limited as to where I could place my trailer due to this fact 












Overall I give this park a 7 on a scale of 1-10.
Because it's so close to home and the fact that we have friends in the local area we will return next year for sure.


----------



## antigua

I really liked it here. My site was huge and very close to the comfort stations. The park was right accross the street as well wich was nice because the kids could go to the park and I could keep an eye on them. When we went the pool wasn't opened yet and it was too clod to swim at the beach. The park is a 3/4 hour from here which is gret for reasons as you say. We are going back for our last trip of the year on the Thanksgiving long weekend in October. We're looking forward to it.


----------

